# Selling at Fur Harvests



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone send there furs up to Fur harvester auction? In this market wondering if it’s worth it with the fees


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

FHA Auction Results July 2021

This will give you an idea of what items sold and at what prices at the last FHA auction. I don’t sell much fur at all, so I can’t really advise, but I would rather sell to a local buyer with prices being what they are.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

It will all depend on what you are going to send up. 5.07 average isn't bad for muskrat, but the fees are killers. Let's say: 10 muskrats at 5.07 average= $50.07 - $15.00 pickup fee.- 11 % commissions=$5.50. So, you will actually get paid $29.57. That is if your MR are all large and well handled. Then if you take otter, you have another $2.00 per pelt taken off for the cities tags, and then drumming charges for long haired furs.
For me the answer is no, not at these prices.
Even selling at the local level, you have to remember that the local buyer has to pay these fees, and he/she has to make a profit, or they would not be business long.
Will I quit trapping because of these prices? Nope, part of my heritage, and I enjoy it, and I get to see/do things that most people will never see/or do in their lifetime.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Spade said:


> It will all depend on what you are going to send up. 5.07 average isn't bad for muskrat, but the fees are killers. Let's say: 10 muskrats at 5.07 average= $50.07 - $15.00 pickup fee.- 11 % commissions=$5.50. So, you will actually get paid $29.57. That is if your MR are all large and well handled. Then if you take otter, you have another $2.00 per pelt taken off for the cities tags, and then drumming charges for long haired furs.
> For me the answer is no, not at these prices.
> Even selling at the local level, you have to remember that the local buyer has to pay these fees, and he/she has to make a profit, or they would not be business long.
> Will I quit trapping because of these prices? Nope, part of my heritage, and I enjoy it, and I get to see/do things that most people will never see/or do in their lifetime.





Spade said:


> It will all depend on what you are going to send up. 5.07 average isn't bad for muskrat, but the fees are killers. Let's say: 10 muskrats at 5.07 average= $50.07 - $15.00 pickup fee.- 11 % commissions=$5.50. So, you will actually get paid $29.57. That is if your MR are all large and well handled. Then if you take otter, you have another $2.00 per pelt taken off for the cities tags, and then drumming charges for long haired furs.
> For me the answer is no, not at these prices.
> Even selling at the local level, you have to remember that the local buyer has to pay these fees, and he/she has to make a profit, or they would not be business long.
> Will I quit trapping because of these prices? Nope, part of my heritage, and I enjoy it, and I get to see/do things that most people will never see/or do in their lifetime.


That’s what I was thinking , I have more then 10 rats ,but u not going to get over 5$ avg at local level , What if they go higher then 5 ? It do

That’s what I was thinking but last year I got 3$ avg. local so if I got 5$ avg at auction on 150 rats that’s 300$ more so I think it be worth it then 🤔


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

With 99% clearance in July, you'll probably have a very good chance of selling your rats for average or above average prices. You can keep an eye on their next sale this month and see if the price is holding or going up. That is if you haven't shipped yet and make the next auction. Making an extra $300.00 in my opinion would move me to ship. You just have to wait on your money vs selling local.
You might also keep on eye on other states fur sales and see what they're doing on prices paid for instance Iowa had only a $3.29 average for the finished rats, but they only had 11 buyers which you have to take into consideration


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Sale ended about an hour ago. Only a few sold. Market tanked.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Beaver were still selling a little while ago. I heard 100% clearance. I don't at what price...


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Not good. I heard all lowball offers on rats and what was mostly speculative buying- if they can't steal it, they don't want it. Hopefully they hold the line and don't PT them cheap or firesale them next auction. Little uptick in beaver. I sold mine for almost $17.00 average. They were left over from last sale where I averaged about the same. Difference is that last sale sold some better beaver, including a couple top lot at like $47.00 ea. So, the the price I got this sale was actually better and I sold the rest that I had up there.

Sounds decent, but over half of the beaver I sent graded SELECT and were mostly big. Both sales I had better than the auction average. I always do. Still way below what I would consider profitable prices.


----------

